# Home needed for one-legged flying pigeon (UK, Nottingham)



## RandomWeasel (May 16, 2014)

I'm looking for someone who would be interested in taking on a pigeon, preferably to live in a loft or a large aviary. Unfortunately I don't know if male or female. He/she is able to fly (he's missing feathers at the moment so not perfectly yet, but getting better), but he only has the use of one leg.

The vet thinks he looks like a racing pigeon, but he has no ring. He's pretty tame and relaxed about being handled, but he wants to fly - he keeps trying to get out of the guinea pig run that I've got him in at the minute. Basically, I found him last week and was hoping to be able to release him once he was flying properly, but the vet doesn't think he will survive well with only one leg, since most pigeons who are missing feet at least have a stump to balance with. He has some very severe damage to his foot, which won't be repairable, and the vet is worried there is infection in the lower leg, hence she is worried that the entire leg may have to go. He's on antibiotics and pain relief for two weeks now, so will see what the scene is with the leg once the antibiotics are done.

So, the vet has recommended he not be released, as he would struggle to compete for food. I could potentially keep him, but the more I look into it the more it seems like it wouldn't be fair to do so - as he would have to be caged, which he isn't enjoying, and he hasn't got any other pigeons for company. Since he can fly, I thought maybe someone with a loft he can return to for shelter and food would be ideal, but then he has the freedom to roam about. Or, failing that, a large aviary with some others pigeons for company. I'm in Nottingham, UK, but could potentially take him further afield if there is a good home available. I am also going to try some rescues I've been told about on another thread, but I thought I'd post here as well for maximum chances!


----------

